# dovetail jig



## dannyboy74 (10 Jul 2020)

Hi all.

I'm looking at buying a dovetail jig and wondered if anyone has any advise? Trend CDJ300 is the main contender, but would appreciate any input before i commit. Thanks


----------



## Woody2Shoes (10 Jul 2020)

The Axminster UKJ jig(s) is(are) possibly better value, but either would be fine. A key concern is the availability of spare cutters and other parts (e.g. the combs can get tatty over time) into the future. Are you sure that hand-cut dovetails mightn't be better (they nearly always look better)?


----------



## dannyboy74 (11 Jul 2020)

Thanks for that. I'll look into the cutters. I have a fair few drawer boxes to make, hence the need to use the router. Would prefer to make them all by hand, but don't have the time. Some posts have mentioned the axminster jig having problems with depth, and people having to adapt them to suit. Not sure of that's the case


----------



## beech1948 (14 Aug 2020)

I think that many of these jigs come from the same factory and are simply painted to suit the company scheme of the buyer. Hundreds of these all look the same. The point is making a judgement on the "best" become a frustrating experience as you are judging minute differences. 

I have had 3 of these jigs in different colours but all basically the same gadget. I now own a Leigh D4 which works very well.


----------



## Tim Nott (30 Aug 2020)

I use a Trend DC400, which is a rebadged version of an American Jig. Instead of a comb it has fingers, which fit into indexed slots at 3mm intervals. This makes it possible to create unevenly spaced dovetails, and is very easy to set up - the only fiddle being the router bit depth. It does through and half-blind dovetails as well as comb joints. Unfortunately, it seems to have been discontinued, but you might find one second hand.


----------



## sprog1 (3 Sep 2020)

dannyboy74 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm looking at buying a dovetail jig and wondered if anyone has any advise? Trend CDJ300 is the main contender, but would appreciate any input before i commit. Thanks


Hi Danny Look at the Leigh Pro dovetail jig they make 3 different sizes 12, 18 & 24 ins & has far has I know, it is the only jig that you move the guides to make them look hand cut, It, to me is the best on the market, but expensive. There is also a lot of video's on Utube on how to use it


----------

